# Bluescreen entfernen



## yuro (20. Juli 2010)

Servus,

und zwar hab ich ein Problem. Wir wollten bei einem Kumpel Windows 7 draufinstallieren und das vista löschen, da er das Problem mit dem Bluescreen hat.

Daraufhin hab ich dann das Win7 installiert und kurz vor dem Installationsabschluss kam der Bluescreen und hat die Installation abgebrochen und den PC neu gestartet.

seitdem an kann ich nix mehr machen... ich kann die installation nicht fortsetzen und ins alte vista komm ich nicht mehr rein da er es gelöscht hat.

wie kann ich den pc wieder zum laufen bringen kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

genauere Informationen über den Bluescreen wären hilfreich.
Bluescreens deuten normalerweise auf schwerere Probleme (oftmals mit der Hardware) hin.

Angenommen das folgende bild ist dein Bluescreen, so kann man folgende Informationen daraus ablesen:
Bild

- IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL --- sehr wichtig, quasi der Fehlertyp
- STOP 0x0000000A  --- auch sehr wichtig, oftmals reicht der Name der Meldung alleine nicht.
- hidparse.sys --- Der Treiber welcher den Fehler verursacht hat, auch wichtig da Hinweis auf Hardwarekomponente.

Gruß
BK


----------



## yuro (20. Juli 2010)

genau diesen fehler hatten wir auch... 

wenn ich jetzt seinen pc anmache startet der nur den setup von win7 dann steht da das ein fehler in der installation aufgetreten ist und man die installation nicht fortsetzen kann... also ich hab keine möglichkeit Windows NOCHMAL neu zu installieren... weil von meine original XP CD will er nach dem laden der Dateien usw. die CD nicht annehmen.. dann steht da legen sie eine vollversion xp home edition ins laufwerk obwohl eine vollversion ORIGINAL im laufwerk liegt...

und die andern Vista und 7 konnt ich nur von Windows aus installieren... aber da ich jetzt nicht mehr in vista reinkomme kann ich win7 nicht mehr von neu installieren...


----------



## Marius Heil (20. Juli 2010)

Stell mal in deinem BIOS (ganz am anfang beim startn ENTF oder DEL oder so drücken) ein, dass dein PC von CD Booten soll und schieb die CD mit Win 7 rein. Die Installation sollte auf jeden Fall starten, danach wählst du eine neuinstallation, formatierst die Platte indem du bei den Datenträgern auf erweitert klickst und installierst es neu. Das macht der PC auf jeden Fall, er hindert dich nicht dran es nochmal zu isntallieren. Wenn nochmal ein Bluescreen kommt notiert dir alles genau, was da steht und poste es hier.
Bluescreens kommen meist durch fehlerhafte Treiber oder defekte Hardware, das kann deine Festplatte sein, RAM, etc,....
Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass du bei nem Bluescreen alles ganz genau abschreibst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## yuro (20. Juli 2010)

ok ich werd das mal später versuchen und dann sag ich nochmal bescheid was genau da los war!


----------



## yuro (20. Juli 2010)

servus nochmal,

und zwar steht folgendes bei dem Bluescreen drauf:

ACPI.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


Technical Information:

STOP: 0x00000050 (0xC0524928, 0x00000001, 0x82BBAE45, 0x00000009)

ACPI.sys - Address 82BBAE45 base at 82BA0000, DateStamp 4a5bbf0f


Hilft das vielleicht weiter?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe auf die schnelle via Google folgenden Post gefunden:
Klick mich

An deiner Stelle würde ich den Arbeitsspeicher testen lassen, zum Beispiel mit dem kostenlosen Memtest86+. Als Anleitung kannst du diesen Post hier nehmen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## yuro (21. Juli 2010)

hab es jetzt geschafft XP Home Edition neu zu installieren aber diese dumme Fehler will einfach nicht verschwinden...

ständig kommt ein fehler "NTFS.sys"

kann ich den nicht irgendwie überschreiben lassen oder irgendwie löschen

denn ich hab versucht Service Pack 2 nochmal zu installieren bzw. auch SP3 und ständig während der installation kackt der ab und danach komm ich wieder nicht in Windows rein und muss alles von neu formatieren und installieren... das ist echt nervig und meine nerven sind so gut wie am ende..

hab mir jetzt mal diese memtest86 seite angeschaut aber da gibs downloads ohne ende... ich weiss garnicht welches ich da nehmen soll... bin da nicht wirklich der experte für solche sachen vorallem ned betriebssysteme


----------



## sheel (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.memtest86.com; Free Download in der Navileiste links; "ISO Image for creating bootable CD"
Sind die ersten beiden Auswahlmöglichkeiten

Welche du nimmst, hängt nur davon ab wie du es gepackt haben willst.
Erstes ist eine zip-Datei, das zweite gzip.

Herunterladen, Entpacken, und das iso auf eine CD brennen.
CD gleich drinnenlassen und Computer neustarten

Startet im Normalfall ganz von selbst; einfach warten.
Wenn er alels fertig hat; wird wieder von vorne angefangen; es ist aber irgendwo zu lesen das alles fehlerfrei war.
Wenn es gut gegangen ist: ESC drücken, CD raus und uns wieder kontaktieren

Wenn Fehler waren, werden die als rote Zeilen angezeigt.
In dem Fall am besten auch uns noch einmal Bescheid geben.


----------

